# One failed attempt at egg donation - what next?



## incandenza (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there

A few years ago my wife and I went through two cycles of IVF with no success. She is now 46. I'm 41. Last year we went to a clinic in Spain and underwent one egg-donation cycle. Again, unfortunately, the result was negative. In all three cases we were told that our chances of success were high, as despite her age my wife's womb is in good health, and (in both our IVF and ED attempts) two good-quality embryos made it to blastocyst. In the case of ED, we were disappointed that no embryos were left over for freezing, but the two that did survive were of the highest quality.

We're determined to give egg donation at least one more go. The trouble is, with no detailed idea of what went wrong, we're struggling to figure out who to turn to. We're thinking of trying the Czech Republic next. But as we're understandably keen not to drop another 6,000 - 9,000 euros on a clinic that's not right for us, we were wondering - is there anyone out there who has had a similar experience? Generally speaking, how do eastern European clinics compare to the Spanish ones? And should we consider having any extra tests / investigations in the UK before we commit to a costly ED cycle abroad?

Any comments would be very much appreciated.

incandenza


----------



## chapps67 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi

I am fairly new to all of this but I can tell you what my husband and I are going through.

I am 46 too, have two grown up children but have married my true love in october.

My husband is a lot younger and has no children.

We were told in this country there was no help and to consider ED.

I took advice and support from my UK consultant, the lovely ladies on here and a lot of research.

Only one clinic that came up for us that we felt totally happy with was Serum in ATHENS.  There is a really good post from Agate on here telling you just about everything.

Penny who runs the clinic can call you and give an initial consult over the phone.  You fill out forms etc and go to visit her in Athens for a consult.  This is all free of charge(not the travel sadly .

She is the warmest, kindest person I have ever met, very funny but above all just wants what you want and will try her utmost to get you there.

I am taking drugs in preparation for the ET in March.......my very first so fingers crossed.

I would take a look at all the clinics you can as I have heard good things about most of them.  It is ultimately who you feel comfortable with.

All my results and uterus results were really good aswell, my downfall was my low reserve.  Sometimes you can do everything right and it doesnt work.... sometimes there is no real reason which is heart breaking.

Whatever you do I wish you well

Chapps


----------



## incandenza (Feb 13, 2012)

Dear Chapps

Thanks so much for replying. We haven't investigated Serum yet so that's a really useful tip.

Best of luck in March - we'll keep our fingers crossed for you


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there. We've had 4 DE IVF attempts in Spain, all resulting in a BFN. We had proven donors, top quality blasts and apparently perfect lining. I contacted Serum and had the hidden C test, which came back positive, so we've now taken the course of ABS. I've also had a telephone consultation with Peny at Serum and her insight and the questions she asked in just that short conversation really impressed me. I had looked at Serum based on the recommendations by so many people on these boards and the differing, individual treatment that seems to be offered there. We're off for a proper consultation at Serum in a couple of weeks.

It's also worth looking at Agate's file on the various tests that you can have done after repeated failures. I took advice from there for the hidden c test. 

Good luck on your choice!


----------



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,

I would just like to reiterate what chaps has said about serum.
I know I am a bit younger than your wife but I used donor eggs with this cycle at serum and was successful.

After spending 50k over 4 uk clinics, dh and I were sick of Ivf failures and mc so we researched the way forward and serum was recommended to us. Penny really is a lovely lady and will be honest with you unlike many uk clinics. 

Take a look at all her success stories on serum thread under Greece.

Good luck xx


----------



## incandenza (Feb 13, 2012)

Dear willsmum and cooljules

Thanks so much for your responses. It certainly seems like Serum is worth ago. cooljules - can I ask what you mean by Agate?

Many thanks to you both


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

Serum publish lower success rates stats for DE than many other overseas clinics (though unlike the UK, many countries do not have a rigorous, independent and verified way of confirming results so they could be false or not comparing like with like, for example, bunching up wide age groups, comparing pregnancies with live births, etc). Off the top of my head, I think Serum say they have a 55% success rate per DE cycle compared with some information I've received from clinics in Cyprus and eastern europe that allege 70-90% success rates, if you care to believe them. 

However, Serum does receive repeated praise for the way the main Doctor approaches each patient on a case by case basis rather than having a single treatment protocol for all that some other clinics offer - some clinics seem really cut and paste to me, offering a cookie cutter approach to all women.  They tell you upfront 'you will have x injection on x date, this type of medication, embryo transfer on x date' despite having rather basic medical/test results to hand.

In addition, the clinic seems to place a lot of emphasis on trying to identify possible reasons for infertility or IVF failures rather than just  a cursory scan followed by treatment.

In particular, the clinic director seems to think there is a hidden Chlamydia problem that standard UK tests do not identify - I appear to be one of many who have passed a UK C test only to have this disputed by the greek method of testing. They use a lab that analyses menstrual blood and this could be considered controversial as that's not the orthodox way of testing. Some women on the forum have reported BFPs after taking the long course of antibiotics following a positive test for hidden C that Serum have uncovered, others have noticed better periods after the antibiotics for hidden C (less cramps, brighter/lighter blood, better flows), though this can be explained by other indepedent factors like hormone changes.  

Some others have reported BFPs after having a hysteroscopy at a clinic recommended by Serum that have identified and fixed issues like thin linings, scar tissue, fibroids, polyps, etc.  During the investigation and repair process of the hysteroscopy, a film is taken and the patient then gets to see the findings identified in the surgery at the Serum clinic.

So do more research on the clinics before you make a decision. I can vouch for the good communication from the clinic and Penny's positive, individualised and warm manner. However, like other women, I want a treatment with a high success rate, a clinic with the latest and best technology and techniques!! Good comms is great but isn't enough....


----------



## incandenza (Feb 13, 2012)

cooljules - just found Agate's file -  thanks


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, I should have added a link for you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you considered Serum in Greece- penny has much success where others fail- I'm on my 9 th cycle at present- she's happy to have an email or free phone call- so nothing to loose its E5000 for ED cycle so half the price I paid in Spain and a third of my UK cycles. 
My ff got pregnant on 12 th & 17 th cycles but only you know when enough is enough xxx


----------



## chapps67 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi

Serum confirm 60% success rate.

Chapps


----------

